# FS: filters, branches, meds, some fish, other things



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

assorted orniments-1-5$
29-55gal tank divider- 5$
1 marinland 5w sub heaters-5$
2 ick x-5$ each brand new
jungle hole in head-10$
bottle of water conditioner-1$
2 large mazanita branches.. asking 30$ a peice.. 50$ for both 
really nice large and branchy about 3 ft (one is a lil more the other is a lil less

Huge tub and 5 gal pail of florobase with trumpet snails.. hope for 10$ to cover cost of bin


2 blue jewel discus.. 25$ a peice
1 tin foil large for free

rena filter xp4 with lots of extra partlicle sponge replacements (6 packs of 3)
brand new zeolight "carbon" used for a week
-180$ obo

aquaclear 70 -40$ with some media no sponges

PICK UP ONLY NO DELIVERIES 

text 778-241-4320
or pm
only call if picking up
available mon and wed eveings and tues all day
rachel


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending pm about the fluval 1 filter


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

sent you 2 pms.. updated list with items on hold


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

updated list


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What sizes for the aquaclear u got there?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

updated list and added some things.. can also have pick ups after 8:30 thurs fri sat sun


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

added some things.. need the branches gone so my rays have more room


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

will consider offers as well...please make some


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

sent you a pm about some of the smaller stuff.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

added pic of branches 50$ if you take both


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

just a few more items to go.. the branches sink but have just been taken out of the tank.. awesome aquascape for a large tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

lowered the price of the rena.. the filter replacement parts cost 60$ = tax and will last a while.. so its like a filter for 120$ with a maitanace package


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

do you still have the substrate available? If you do im interested in the substrate... would like to know how to get rid of the snails in the substrate though...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

substrate is still available
.. someone sudgested to put penny in the filter to get rid of them but ensure you do this before you add any sensitive fish.. or you can add puffers or clown loaches.. i know they love to eat these guys


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

cool...you said its a tub and a bucket full right? would it be enough for a 20 gal or a 10 gal?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm guessing it's more like enough for a 75 or 90 if there's a bucket AND a tub. just an assumption based on the $10 to recover the cost of the tub. i'm thinking a big rubbermaid tote.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i had all this substrate in a 150 gal tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

tcr sent you a pm


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump for a nice peice of branches


----------

